# Hello!!



## Tulea (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello! I'm finally done lurking and ready to jump into the swing of things. I have recently discovered MAC by many suggestions from my friends. I went to a store and found that the girls were so helpful and was hooked from the get go.

I have a very small stash because I am a poor college student, but I'm finding ways to add things here and there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have e/s in Paradisco and Swimming, Lipglass in VGV, and Studio Fix, and one eyeshadow brush. Yes, very small, but I love how the eyeshadow colors really make my blue eyes pop. 

My favorite threads to lurk on are the Face of the Days because I didn't relize that there were so many combinations that you could do. I want to say that everyone looks absolutely fabulous in each and every picture.  

Okay, thats it for now, its after 1 am and even though I can't begin to fall asleep I should at least try.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

welcome to specktra Tulea!!!

Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Tulea (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks so much! Now if only I could get my avatar to work.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3135

Janice explained the avatar thingy in this tread, HTH


----------



## Tulea (Apr 13, 2005)

I got it, thank you so much!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Tulea!! Im so glad you decided to delurk!! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!






Hope we can see your FOTD soon!


----------

